# florida fishing forum



## K Dowling (Jun 23, 2013)

whats a good fishing forum for florida?


----------



## southgahoghunter (Jun 24, 2013)

There are a few, hope this does not cause a problem by me posting them here.  Www.bigbendfishing.net is a great one also Florida sportsman has one.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 24, 2013)

also chevy florida insider fishing report .... click on area ur interested in and the guide from that area gives u an idea of whats going on but not a post site .... micro skiff has a forum though


----------



## jugislandrelic (Jun 24, 2013)

For the panhandle- pensacola fishing forum.  Lot of fishing info, Good folks. Also Gulf coast fishing connection is a break off from PFF. Small but good people
 The hull truth   is good but They are hard on people with stupid questions or first time post. If they are not done to the standard of THT.


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 24, 2013)

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/

Best one, hands down. Especially the Big Bend section.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 25, 2013)

pensacola FF is the best offshore one IMO.


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 26, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> pensacola FF is the best offshore one IMO.



The Pensacola FF is a good one, but pretty much limited to Panhandle fishing. FS  covers the whole state, with a bunch of regional sections, as well as general sections. There's a politics section, too, but I have no clue why anyone would want to go there.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Jun 27, 2013)

Florida Sportsman by far is the best..


----------



## How2fish (Jun 30, 2013)

jugislandrelic said:


> For the panhandle- pensacola fishing forum.  Lot of fishing info, Good folks. Also Gulf coast fishing connection is a break off from PFF. Small but good people
> The hull truth   is good but They are hard on people with stupid questions or first time post. If they are not done to the standard of THT.



yes  x2


----------

